# Maiden mare at 331 days in foal



## Cam92646 (Apr 15, 2015)

Wondering what everyone thinks. She is a maiden mare bought her pregnant. She was bred may 17-20 2014. Been in foal watch. We lost a foal several weeks ago due to red bag and bay not in proper position. Babies head was down and legs folded underneath her. Took us about 40 minutes to pull foal. Our hearts were broken, so we are so worried about this girl!

She is 30 inches bred to a 28 inch stud.


----------



## KLM (Apr 15, 2015)

Sorry about the loss of your previous foal.

Praying for a safe un-eventful foaling from this little girl. She is a cutie!


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 15, 2015)

Some better pics.


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 15, 2015)

She has really no bag. Sometimes a little bigger than others.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome to the forum






Looks as though she is elongating which is great. Are you able to get a pic of her udder for us to have a look at, then the same lot of pics in a few days if possible. This will give everyone on here a chance to compare photos.

Everyone on here is really nice and helpful so you have come to the right place. Ask away at any questions you have. Glad you have joined us at the nutty nursery


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 15, 2015)

Here's her non, bag. Keep in mind when I got her there was nothing.mshe is super swollen in between her back legs like the bag is full up there


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 15, 2015)

This pic is from under her belly. She is so crabby will not let me behind her without trying to take out my knee! Lol


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 15, 2015)

Here is our other mare when she delivered. She is only about 28 inches but she was huge! Her name is lala. The bay is midge!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 15, 2015)

Often mares will become quite stocky in the back legs before foaling due to the added weight. I used to see it a lot with big thoroughbred mares foaling. It usually subsides straight after foaling.

I see some udder development there. Maiden mares are such fun lol

Hopefully Diane and Anna will be on at some stage and may be able to add to this. Your other mare was huge , sorry to read that she lost her foal.


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thinking might be a false pregnancy


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 15, 2015)

Really ? being a maiden she may be carrying the foal quite high up in her rib cage. Maidens are tricky at the best of times



Why are you thinking false Pregnancy ? Was your other mare a maiden mare?

When you grab a pic of her next from behind , take it from down at her level so that we can see how baby is riding.


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ryan no the other mare had several foals before. Midge, the bay, had a miscarriage 3 years ago at 9 months, but no other breeding.

Thinking she may have miscarried before I got her. Kinda makes me sad to think it's false vet is coming out on Friday. I'm at work so I will see if my mom can snap a pic. Thanks


----------



## chandab (Apr 16, 2015)

Ok, so here's our favorite maiden mare pictures.

This is Tana three years ago, first thing in the morning; not looking all that pregnant at 307 days.







And, after lunch, on the same day:




I've shared these several times, and know they are favorites of Diane and a few others.


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 16, 2015)

Yikes! That is crazy! Well midge will continue to keep us up at night.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello! Welcome to the nutty nursery! I must say that she looks pregnant to me!! I would keep watching her for sure! She is growing an udder and being a maiden she may not fill up completely until right before or after foaling. Sorry about the loss of your other foal



I hope you have a new fluffy foal to love on very soon!!


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 16, 2015)

Good news mini sisters! Came home from work this morning expecting no bag again. Well she is engorged! Yippee! It's like two hands full of bag, not dropped into nipples, but it's there! WE R GONNA HAVE A BABY!


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 16, 2015)

Not quite engorged,lol but much bigger than I expected. She is super full above nipples, almost like an old fashioned water bag is pressed against her. I'm so excited can't stand it!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 16, 2015)

Beautiful girl, can't wait as well


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 16, 2015)

Yay exciting news ):

Winchestergirl30- Your mare looks great & baby appears to be riding sideways but that's nothing a couple of good rolls wont fix. Her udder looks good and she is elongating. I wouldn't be taking my eyes off her


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 16, 2015)

Agree


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 18, 2015)

Is it normal for someone to high jack your post and start posting pics and questions about their mare? Totally rude!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow yeah Cam92646 I was getting sooooo confused!!!! Lol

Winchetergirl30, please post your own thread and not on someone else's. : )


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2015)

WINCHESTERGIRL30, PLEASE START YOUR OWN THREAD. We are happy to watch your special girl, but want everyone to benefit with information about 'their' mare. So please start a thread for your girl, who is getting very close.

cam92646, I apologize for not noting this sooner, but posts are back to your normal thread. ~~Diane


----------



## kdbeshears (Apr 18, 2015)

chandab said:


> Ok, so here's our favorite maiden mare pictures.
> 
> This is Tana three years ago, first thing in the morning; not looking all that pregnant at 307 days.
> 
> ...


Wow....This gives me so much hope that indeed my maiden mare REALLY is bred then cuz she looks exactly like this mare......Thanks for sharing


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone, the mares looked identical that is the reason I spoke up.

Midge was checked by my vet yesterday, she said maybe 2 weeks baby is not in position.

Here's my question though, how long after baby is in position can she deliver?

Her bag is much bigger will get a photo and try to get some milk.


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 19, 2015)

The pics on this thread are her. It looks like the other mares pics were removed. My mares name is midge. Thanks


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 19, 2015)

Too confused! I guess they are still there. Should I start a new thread


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2015)

I just moved them to a new thread. Let me know if I moved something incorrectly! LOL


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 19, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2015)

Can't wait for the new photos, so I can get my head 'around' the right mare!


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 19, 2015)

This is midge today. She is 336 days


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 19, 2015)

She looks great. I was a bit confused but now I think Iam good. Very loose vulva.



progress


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2015)

Baby appears to be lining up. How about a side shot, since she is elongated nicely, and appears your watching is extremely important now!


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 20, 2015)

Side shot


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2015)

so pretty! So here's another one that will drive us a bit crazy while we wait for her to decide the time is right. She's really looking good!


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 21, 2015)

My mare just flat refuses to have that baby. She is squeezing her butt and vulva so tight! Argh


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2015)

I think she found that fateful book on driving your owner crazy!!! At this point all we can say is that you're "one day closer!". LOL


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 21, 2015)

Lol Diane. That's what I keep telling myself as well. I also think of Dori...just keep swimming


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2015)

I remember that line well. I think I've seen that movie a hundred times with various grandchildren!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 25, 2015)

How is your mare progressing ?


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 25, 2015)

Well her we are at 341' still no baby. Her bag is the same, baby moves A LOT. vet checked her and said atleast 2 more weeks, BUT, the infamous BUT, things could also progress quickly since she is a MARE, oh and a maiden at that.

We are very anxious to meet this baby, and praying everything goes well.


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2015)

If baby is moving a lot, then you certainly have a bit more time. Just consider that she's putting those finishing touches on something wonderful for you!!


----------



## kdbeshears (Apr 25, 2015)

So excited for you....Cant wait to see what she has.....


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 25, 2015)

Well, we are all waiting with you! Bounce into airplane mode & come into landing, sweetness...


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for the update




Glad to hear things are progressing well


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hoping I can get some input on a good barn camera system. Want to use mare stare for a foaling gypsy horse


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 27, 2015)

Pics of midge today at 342 days


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 27, 2015)

K so midges bag is hard and warm!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 27, 2015)

She's looking fab and looks like she enjoyed her "spa day", too.

Well, she's not as big as 1 of our mares got right before foaling (yet). Tory foaled in 2013 on day 346. I took pics on day 345.


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 28, 2015)

Milk bag still full and hard! Cmon baby


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 28, 2015)

Baby yet???


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 28, 2015)

No you?


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 28, 2015)

Lol nope


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 29, 2015)

Well baby has most definitely dropped, and way less movement just some little flutters from baby! Hopefully today


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 29, 2015)

Sounds very exciting. Hope you will post some pics when you can


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 29, 2015)

Ohh yes pics please



. Very exciting


----------



##  (Apr 29, 2015)

Sounds exciting, so keep us posted! MAYBE tonight.....fingers crossed!


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 29, 2015)

Ok her she is tonight


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 29, 2015)

I see what you mean lol


----------



## Cam92646 (Apr 30, 2015)

No baby


----------



##  (Apr 30, 2015)

ONE DAY CLOSER !!!!! LOL


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 30, 2015)

Ditto that


----------



## Cam92646 (May 3, 2015)

348 still no baby


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (May 4, 2015)

Well I hope your baby comes soon. Your making me anxious about my own being late. She is 325 days today. Maybe we will have twins!!


----------



## Cam92646 (May 6, 2015)

My mare has clear thick fluid oozing out could it be amniotic fluid?


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 6, 2015)

amniotic fluid is like water and when it breaks there is a lot of it so no i don't think it is but it can be secretions from the cervix have you seen the mucus plug ? My mare last year did the same thing then she lost the plug . Keep an eye on her since she is due anytime


----------



## Cam92646 (May 7, 2015)

Well no baby 353. My mare was pasture bred from April tell June, with a visual breeding on May 17-20 starting to think that breeding did not take and she was rebred in June


----------



## lkblazin (May 7, 2015)

One of my girls due soon, had that ozzing stuff. Its gone now. I think i ts from the cervex opening up more...?


----------



## Cam92646 (May 7, 2015)

Recounted we r 350. Rebecca congrats on your adorable foal


----------



## lkblazin (May 7, 2015)

Thank you cam I can't wait to see yours



!!


----------



## Cam92646 (May 7, 2015)

Officially loosing my mind waiting on this foal!!!


----------



##  (May 8, 2015)

Soon, you'll come back to sanity with that first baby snuggle. LOL


----------



## Cam92646 (May 8, 2015)

Well we have given up on our mare.mshe has no change to bag or vulva or belly. She is either not pregnant or still has a month to go


----------



##  (May 8, 2015)

We'll hope she has another month to go, and just watch "critically" to see changes. If she has another month to go, then you should start seeing changes in her udder shortly.

Crossing fingers and looking forward to more pictures and watching her!


----------



## lkblazin (May 8, 2015)

Don't give up. She's just making you an extra special baby


----------



## Cam92646 (May 8, 2015)

We will still be checking her just not as obsessively thanks for the support!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 8, 2015)

try to feel it , you are supposed to be able to , it is the only reliable way i have to tell if my mare are in foal , i can start to feel them as soon as 5 and a half month , by the end of pregnancy it is quite easy you can sometime see the belly move by itself lol , or while she eats put your hand in front of her udder and wait !


----------



## Cam92646 (May 8, 2015)

My vet checked her I'm sure she's prego. The problem is she was pasture bred April through June. She was seen being bred on May 17-20th that would make her about 353 today, but she still has no milk. I don't think I have fescue in my pasture I seed it with winter rye and Bermuda. She's a maiden mare so it's all a crap shoot, oh and this is our second foal the first was red bag and not in proper position and we lost foal. So, all that being said, WE ARE A WRECK


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 8, 2015)

don't worry that much , if she is in foal she may just have couples of weeks to go , mine was last bred june 15 pasture bred too and foaled today at 328 days , maybe she just got in foal late in june ?


----------



## lkblazin (May 8, 2015)

I had same experience with my first foal years ago. Very sad and it definitely leaves a mark. My girls are being poked and proded every day, while I check for changes. Can never be too safe


----------



##  (May 9, 2015)

We understand your stress and concern, and we're here for you. Just realize, that she could very well be in those last 4 weeks or so before foaling, so being watchful for changes is still very important. Hopefully, she'll start giving you better signs and calm your fears. But be assured, we are supporting you and your concerns, so keep your updates coming, and let us know of anything that is concerning you. We're here to help!


----------



## Cam92646 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks for the support ladies. Sat with midge this morning for a while when I got off work here are photos from today


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (May 9, 2015)

Well to my very untrained eye... She looks forward of center, and much more slab sided. I would think she is getting close! These mares are super tricky! And being a maiden she may not show you many signs. Hang in there! I know it's hard and stressful. We are all ere for you and your pretty mare!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 9, 2015)

have a look at my pictures in my post 'bubble pregnancy thread' , my mare looked almost exactly like yours before foaling... hold on !!!!


----------



## Cam92646 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks mane and tail they do look alike. It's weird though that my mare has not bagged up, although being a maiden maybe she will at last minute. How do u get the little cute icons?


----------



##  (May 9, 2015)

Yes, she looks forward of center and she looks good! Hold on, baby is coming, and momma looks healthy and strong! Come on momma.... we're all waiting!!


----------



## Cam92646 (May 9, 2015)

Midge is a very strong alpha type mare, I bet she just plops down with a mouth full of hay and has it. She cracks me up she always has hay hanging out of her mouth, looks like a rabbit making her nest. Lol


----------



## Cam92646 (May 9, 2015)

Sire is Little Un Farm Johns Little Safari. 28 inch little guy, and midge is 30 inch should be a cute little thing.


----------



##  (May 9, 2015)

What a handsome boy! Should be a pretty one for sure! I wonder if he'll throw those pinto genes in greater fashion, and we'll see some "extra" white on baby?


----------



## lkblazin (May 10, 2015)

Baby yet? She definitely looks different. Her belly is low rollin


----------



## Cam92646 (May 10, 2015)

No baby we are 355 or if bred on cycle in June she is 336. Still no bag really it is hard and full but not dropped really. We will see


----------



##  (May 10, 2015)

If she's at 336 she's doing just perfectly, and we just must be patient as she is probably enjoying making us all crazy!


----------



## Cam92646 (May 10, 2015)

I'm leaning towards the 336 based on how she looks. Ya crazy making for sure, but we are getting close.


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 11, 2015)

i know how you feel but hold on !!


----------



## Cam92646 (May 12, 2015)

Ok ladies we are at 357 days or 339. Still no milk, tiny bag and squeezing vulva tight. We are baffled


----------



## lkblazin (May 12, 2015)

Haha aren't mares fun


----------



## Cam92646 (May 12, 2015)

Yes Rebecca having a blast


----------



## SummerTime (May 12, 2015)

As my 12 yr old son says "Sarcasm Detected!" Lol


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (May 12, 2015)

Lol! Mindy!

Could we maybe get an udder pic please? : )


----------



## Cam92646 (May 12, 2015)

She wants to kill me when I try. But I'll do it


----------



## SummerTime (May 12, 2015)

Lol!! Don't sacrifice yourself!!!


----------



## lkblazin (May 12, 2015)

Who would she be sacrificed to...? The udder gods lol!!!


----------



## SummerTime (May 12, 2015)

Lol I don't know Rebecca! I'm drinking a cran-brrr-Rita.... Sooooo.... Lol

Jessie left it in my fridge... So it's her fault I'm typing crazy


----------



## lkblazin (May 12, 2015)

Lol  at least your enjoying it


----------



## SummerTime (May 12, 2015)

For a second... Now I'm ready to go to bed... Lol


----------



## lkblazin (May 12, 2015)

Lol I'm no beer expert...but you should ask for a refund lol


----------



## SummerTime (May 12, 2015)

Hahaha... Well my husband says I'm a cheap date! So I wouldn't be to quick to judge the cranbrrita just yet! Lol


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (May 13, 2015)

Bahahahahaha yall are too funny! Got to love those Rita's!!!; D


----------



## KLM (May 13, 2015)

MangoRitas are my favorite!


----------



## Cam92646 (May 13, 2015)

HELP. mare watch heck. I think I need a drink


----------



## SummerTime (May 13, 2015)

Coffee??


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (May 13, 2015)

My fave is the cran-br-Rita!

Maybe a bit of wine, then chased with coffee??? Lololol


----------



## lkblazin (May 13, 2015)

Ehhhmmm water...lol


----------



##  (May 13, 2015)

Actually, this is my favorite glass......


----------



## SummerTime (May 13, 2015)

LOL!!

I would be dead!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (May 14, 2015)

LOL that is an awesome glass!


----------



##  (May 14, 2015)

Definitely my favorite!


----------



## lkblazin (May 14, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 15, 2015)

lol CastleRock Miniature i have the same glass !!!! Cheers


----------



##  (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Cam92646 (May 16, 2015)

No baby yet


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 17, 2015)

Hold on !!!


----------



## Cam92646 (May 17, 2015)

359 days beat that. Lol


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 17, 2015)

Omg i dont ever want to beat that for sure it is a very long waiting !!!lol


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 18, 2015)

baby ?


----------



## Cam92646 (May 18, 2015)

No baby vet coming today


----------



## SummerTime (May 18, 2015)

Let us know what happens!


----------



## lkblazin (May 19, 2015)

What was the vets conclusion???? Cant wait to read the deits


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 19, 2015)

Me too looking forward to hearing what the Vet has to say


----------



## Cam92646 (May 20, 2015)

Vet says she's pregnant. Did not have her examine her. So we are at 12 months yes 364 days or if bred on next cycle we r at 345


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 20, 2015)

I guess your waiting will be over very soon


----------



## lkblazin (May 20, 2015)

Well hey that's positively great!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 20, 2015)

Great news


----------



##  (May 20, 2015)

Very exciting for you to have vet confirmation. I thought she was a month behind so she's right on schedule, and you'll see baby soon!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Cam92646 (May 22, 2015)

Had midge scanned today NOT pregnant. Thanks for all the support ladies.


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 22, 2015)

oh i am sorry for you !



at least you did not lost a foal or something like that , she is healthy and can give you a baby next year if you'd like


----------



## Cam92646 (May 22, 2015)

So we are looking to purchase a baby, and we will be trading midge or selling her. I am in texas if anyone is interested.nthanks


----------



##  (May 22, 2015)

Okay, I'm old so easily confused. Is this the mare that the vet said was in foal the other day....or a different mare?


----------



## Cam92646 (May 22, 2015)

Same mare! She was just looking at her, today I had vet scan her. NO BABY


----------



## paintponylvr (May 22, 2015)




----------



## paintponylvr (May 22, 2015)

Did you run tests on your mare? Is there a reason you are just selling (or trading) her?

You could also try breeding her to a different stallion.


----------



## Cam92646 (May 22, 2015)

We are not breeders. We bought the 2 mares hoping for a foal. The only reason we are selling or trading is just that we do not plan to breed.


----------



## chandab (May 22, 2015)

I'm a little confused, so might sound harsh, but if you aren't breeders and don't plan to breed, why do you need to sell or trade the mare? Mares can drive, be pets, be pasture ornaments or whatever, they aren't just for breeding.


----------



## Cam92646 (May 23, 2015)

how many on this website have sold a mare or babies? I'm sure most of u.


----------



## Cam92646 (May 23, 2015)

Also considering re breeding if anyone in Texas offers stud service


----------



##  (May 23, 2015)

Well, whatever you decide, I'll be hoping we get to watch!


----------



## chandab (May 24, 2015)

Long days and lack of sleep make for misunderstandings. my sleep deprived mind read it as well she lost her baby (wasn't pregnant) so let's sell her.

Of course horses are bought and sold (rarely around here, I seem to be better at collecting them, just ask my husband), but fuzzy minds just don't think clearly. I obviously shouldn't try to type when I'm tired and totally sunburnt and windburned, I think my brain is fried too (and not just my face, neck and arms). And I have one more day of hours in the sun getting everything else but my work done. [i think I'm ready to scoop poop over what I've been doing the last 3 days, going on 4 tomorrow.]


----------



## paintponylvr (May 24, 2015)

Sorry, I never intended for my response to be offensive.

Hmmm... so YES, as a breeder, I have made the decision many times to sell a mare that wasn't producing for us. Both when we were breeding to outside stallions and while owning our own. I also, a few times, made the decision to sell a horse that didn't quite work out for us temperment wise. I was in a situation for a long time where our children were directly involved w/ the ponies/horses we owned and if one would purposely attack - it was sold. I always told folks up front why said horse/pony was for sale. Other times, we worked w/ trainers that could do things that I couldn't (I often purchased from not so good situations and trained horse and resold about a year later - did all of my own training and trained for outside owners as well - but never quite went "mainstream" as a full time pro trainer). I am now in a situation where dealing with horses that are " way over-reactive" isn't the best situation for me due to work schedules, age/condition & working alone; so have sold on those mares (especially the one that passed on her personality to two foals sired by two different stallions).

Your response just caught me a little "flat footed" and I thought I was offering some other ideas...

I'm not sure where Copper Canyon, TX is. TX IS a big state - I've driven thru it many times, my dad lives in Temple (& hubbies brother & family used to live in El Paso) and besides visiting, I have taken ponies there for delivery to buyers, have purchased/picked up myself and have gone to one show - that had many more minis than it did shetlands (I have registered shetlands - the ones that are double registered have all grown over the mini limits to be shown except for one).

Diane - can we post names/breeders on this section of the forum? There are 7 farms listed on this forum w/ stallions - http://www.lilbeginnings.com/breeders/- 6 of those list stallions and some of those may be available at stud for outside mares... I know of several others that also have stallions - I don't know if they stand them for outside breeding, but they may have other contacts...


----------



## Cam92646 (May 24, 2015)

I believe a little bit of shock and sadness made me make some knee jerk type reactions. We are not sure what we are going to do. We are looking into breeding her. We have had so much loss this past year that midge with false pregnancy was just shocking for us. I really want to thank everyone for the support, we are heart broken.


----------



##  (May 24, 2015)

The link is just perfect. Just choose your state and get in touch with the farms. Good thought to do!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 24, 2015)

So sorry to read this , What ever you decide to do , I hope you stick around. Any decision regarding horses is not an easy one. I was very much in the same position as you last year so I know exactly how you are feeling


----------



## lkblazin (May 27, 2015)

. But hey there are tons of babies being born


----------

